# the road out



## paperheart (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi well I have been suffering from dp for about a year now tried alot of meds and therapy but i decided to come off all meds and try without it has gone a whole lot better. I have been off meds for about 2 months now. but i will make this short can anyone give me any suggestion on how to overcome the spacey feeling as im dealing with it alot better now not really panic about anymore but just wanted some advice from people who have gone through it and overcame it 
thanks


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I have not recovered and not many stick around on this site after they have.
All I know is the best thing is to grab life by the you know whats and pull.
A good life goes a long way to helping you recover.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I forgot.
Hi there.
Glad you showed up. Stick around this is a very supportive place to hang out.
You will make lots of friends here.
Tell us a bit more about yourself.


----------

